# 5 fotd's!



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been on haitus for awhile, but I'm back haha.






This one was a fun one to do haha.
-Chrome yellow
-Shiseido e/s in fire opal for the orange
-The black in the lancome 4romance quad
-revlon liquid eyeliner









whoa big haha
This one was done in a hurry, so it's messy : /
-tony and tina herbal eye base
-This lancome sheer gold color
-sushi flower on outer lid
-black from lancome 4romance quad in crease
-revlon liquid liner
-hard candy sheer as highlight
-hard candy cyber on brows
-studio fix NC30 applied with powder brush
-sunbasque blush
-lychee luxe lipglass









camera phone! haha




this one is kind of scary but I like how it shows off the eyeshadow haha

-Revlon liquid liner
-hard candy cyber e/s(I need carbon!!!)
-black from lancome 4romance quad on eyebrows
-studio fix in NC30
-violet pigment 
-tutti dolci creme brulee lipgloss.









-tony and tina herbal eye base
-slip pink on lid
-sushi flower on outer lid
-haux in crease
-hard candy cyber on brows(a liiiittle too dark)
-studio fix in NC30
-some random bronzer


-and I just bought too faced lip injection yesterday. Not for everyone, but I think it's amazing!-


----------



## kimmy (Feb 22, 2006)

they all look amazing!! especially the first one


----------



## widerlet (Feb 22, 2006)

You are so pretty! I'm jealous!..lol


----------



## KJam (Feb 22, 2006)

perfection...


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 22, 2006)

I love your FOTD's. they are gorgeous!!


----------



## brandi (Feb 22, 2006)

i like them all! your eyeliner rocks!


----------



## imar (Feb 22, 2006)

wow... Beautiful!!!!!

I love all!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 22, 2006)

wow love all your looks! your eyebrows look different! what did you use on them? i like how its shaped and colored.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 22, 2006)

You have such lovely eyes!  I love the 2nd look!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 22, 2006)

Im lovin the second look- so hot!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Feb 22, 2006)

wow!...these are so pretty.....I love the darker colors in the crease....I've always wanted to do that but never had the courage.........the cat eyes are beautifully done.....


----------



## user3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Totally miss your FOTD's!

Rockin' my dear! Love them!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2006)

The cat eyes are great!


----------



## Delphi373 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow - you are sooo pretty!  I love pic #3 especially - and the cat eye look is hot!!!


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 22, 2006)

F'in Perfect... as Usual!!!


----------



## karen (Feb 22, 2006)

oh, wow.
That first one is so gorgeous that it almost looks ethereal!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2006)

ur back! i missed your fotd's.. ur so pretty girl. u should model! seriously!


----------



## User34 (Feb 22, 2006)

you are so pretty and I love all your looks. =)


----------



## HappyHannah (Feb 22, 2006)

These are amazing! Your skin is beautiful!


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 23, 2006)

oh wow thank you guys so much!! I'm planning on posting more fotd's, but lately I haven't been doing them as much because I'm homeschooled and have nowhere to go :[ haha


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 23, 2006)

that first one.... <3333333333 !!


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 23, 2006)

you're amazing and i really like the second one!


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 23, 2006)

Always love your eye lining part!! Perfect cat eyes for me! Woot!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 23, 2006)

I really love the first one! And the lips in the second.


----------



## stacey (Feb 23, 2006)

you're fucking HOT nat! OMG i want to hump you.


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 23, 2006)

haha awesome!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks amazing


----------



## black_crx (Feb 23, 2006)

You are very beautiful! I love the first look.. for me it's a mix between freh, summery and a little bit "japanese"!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 23, 2006)

very pretty.


----------



## noteventherain (Feb 23, 2006)

gorgeous!!!  you do the most _perfect_ cat eyes.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 23, 2006)

wowwwwwwwwwwwww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOOOOVE the first one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   supa hot!

oh, and I feel ur pain I'm home schooled too   :crap: lol


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 23, 2006)

You look beautiful in every one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could get my makeup to turn out like that!


----------



## user4 (Feb 23, 2006)

omg, i love the second one....... with sushi flower!!!!! nice nice nice.....
and the one with chrome yellow looks hot... ur blending is insane!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 23, 2006)

I love the 1st and the last one.


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_wowwwwwwwwwwwww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOOOOVE the first one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   supa hot!

oh, and I feel ur pain I'm home schooled too   :crap: lol_

 
haha yeah :[ It can get frusterating at times


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_You look beautiful in every one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could get my makeup to turn out like that!_

 
aw thanks! practice! I used to be HORRIBLE at makeup, and I mean bad haha.


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 23, 2006)

the way u do ur e/l totally changes the shape of your eyes i love it

they all look great


----------



## Q o B (Feb 23, 2006)

i always love whatever u do, u can pretty much wear whatever color u want, it always looks great!


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iheart MakeupArtCosmetics* 
_i always love whatever u do, u can pretty much wear whatever color u want, it always looks great!_

 
i totally agree! grr. + *envy*


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_you're fucking HOT nat! OMG i want to hump you._

 
stacey ur a cradle robber lol!


----------



## xiahe (Feb 23, 2006)

all of the looks are absolutely stunning!  i especially <3 the last one <333333


----------



## french-dessert (Feb 24, 2006)

i'm so in love with u !! haha 
i love ur looks and u r so so so pretty !
cant wait to see more pics


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 27, 2006)

soooo pretty, i Love all of them!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 27, 2006)

I love the second one and the last two the most. You are very pretty.


----------



## x music is love (Feb 27, 2006)

i LOVE all of them


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Feb 27, 2006)

Love your application of liner... amazing


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 27, 2006)

Fabulous.  Your cats eyes are so precise.


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_stacey ur a cradle robber lol!_

 
hahaha


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 28, 2006)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So Glad To See You Posting Again!


----------



## punkin (Feb 28, 2006)

amazing, I wish I could figure out how to do my liquid liner like that.


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 2, 2006)

2nd and 3rd looks are hot!!!


----------



## RachieRach (Mar 3, 2006)

I love how you do your eyeliner!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 4, 2006)

I love all your looks, you are just beautiful!


----------

